# Cut the flab recomp cycle



## Desertmountainman (Jul 10, 2014)

This is the first time I am pinning, and am coming off a year and a half lull in hard training because of a back injury.  I am using test-p and then my old go too stack of orals

6 weeks on 350 a week of test p
8 weeks on iml epi andro 3 tabs ed
Weeks 1-12 on iml e control
Weeks 1-12 on iml acs
Weeks 8-12 on iml e-control
Weeks 8-12 on nolva

For the fat: 
Weeks 2-6 t3 on a ramp up then down cycle (starting on week 2 because it is not here yet)
Weeks 1-12 E/C stack 
Frag 176-191 For night time fasting and 1 day a week fasting 

The workout:

Crossfit 5 days a week
Strength 3 days a week
Cardio in addition to crossfit 30 min a night- 6 days a week


245 lbs 
24% bf
5'10" tall
Looking to get back to 220 and around 10-13% bf eventually


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 10, 2014)

Any help or changes from this that any of you experienced fellas can see, let me know


----------



## stonetag (Jul 10, 2014)

Is iml a lab?


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 10, 2014)

Iron mag labs, oral pro hormones


----------



## anewguy (Jul 10, 2014)

I think you are going about this all wrong brother.  The focus of any cycle should be test.  Those prohormones (I haven't looked into them) will probably shut down your natural test production.  IF you insist on running prohormones... not necessary with test... At least try to run test while you are using them.

Also, I would say you should train for a while before taking anything.  If you've been out of training for a year and half you have a lot of gains (or losses) to make without AAS.

Oh... and 6 weeks of test is a total waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 10, 2014)

If your doing prop cool stick with that use appropriate estrogen control not ur pro hormone support stuff.
Bottom line if ur gonna use gear USE GEAR.....


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 10, 2014)

I have been hitting the gym pretty good for six weeks and light for 3 months before that, and am strength wise at 90% of what I was before the injury


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 10, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> If your doing prop cool stick with that use appropriate estrogen control not ur pro hormone support stuff.
> Bottom line if ur gonna use gear USE GEAR.....



New to gear, what would be the cycle to run, strait prop and for what length of time.  I have been scouring the web for about 3 weeks trying to nail a good cycle for my first test cycle, and kind of fell back on the pro hormones where it worked for me before


----------



## Spongy (Jul 11, 2014)

Recomp is all about the diet, how is yours?


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 11, 2014)

Good I think, 
pre workout with protein before am workout
Recovery shake, then oatmeal and eggs and egg whites or oatmeal and protein powder.

Snacks are eggs and/or egg whites and raw veggies

Lunch is lean meat (chicken,  fish, or deer) grilled.  And sweet potatoes 

Snack either what was in the first snack or almonds

Dinner is lean meat and veggies and no more than 150 calories of complex carbs

Before bed is aminos and casein, or cottage cheese.

That is a typical day
230-260 grams protein
150-200 grams carbs
20-50 grams fat, mostly good fats

Been doing that religiously for 3 weeks, feel pretty amazing, and ranging between 1900 and 2500 calories depending on workout


----------



## Spongy (Jul 11, 2014)

1900 calories is waaaay too low for a recomp.  Also, your diet is lacking in EFAs so look into carb timing so you can get more fat in.  I would highly recommend reading my recomp guide, it will help you tremendously.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9520-Helios-Nutrition-Recomp-Guide

Link to the guide...


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 11, 2014)

So cycle the carbs around for the hard workouts, and on off days or cardio drop them all together and add efa's in there place, sounds like I need to replan for next week and wait for the gear until I get the fats and carbs  cycled right


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 11, 2014)

Spongy said:


> 1900 calories is waaaay too low for a recomp.  Also, your diet is lacking in EFAs so look into carb timing so you can get more fat in.  I would highly recommend reading my recomp guide, it will help you tremendously.



My base metabolic rate is 2064 calories a day, with 500-1000 burned in workout


----------



## Marly27 (Jul 11, 2014)

Your CNS is going to take a major hit and the calorie restriction will do more harm than good.

You are essentially hitting weights twice in one day 3 days a week, which will not allow your body the proper time to recovery.  Again, you will only beat down your CNS further.  

Depending on how you go about your crossfit workouts, these will essentially just tear your body apart.  Especially, since you do not have a diet geared towards performance and quick recovery.  I bring performance diet into the picture, because the typical crossfit workout is sometimes set up like a competition workout.  Most people who crossfit go glycolytic within the first minute and blow up.  Unless you fully understand technique and are able to pace the workouts aerobically when necessary, I would cut crossfit out all together.


More is not always better, steroids or not this shit takes time dude.


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 12, 2014)

I am pretty good with crossfit, I am pretty experienced with technique, and pacing myself, have done a lot of endurance racing in the past, I am always stronger and faster toward the end of the workouts, but I know what you mean with the guys that go all out at first and have burned everything up before the end.  Crossfit a couple times a week is what I use at my heavy lifts for legs and back and also a sub for cardio when it lends itself to be.  

What do I need to look at for performance diet, I like spongy's carb cycling and using insulin as an advantage, 

I need about 40 min of cardio plus whatever weights or crossfit I do.  

I am not to worried about the working out, have a good system that had me running marathons and still benching 405 with a full weight training regimen


----------



## Marly27 (Jul 14, 2014)

Desertmountainman said:


> I am pretty good with crossfit, I am pretty experienced with technique, and pacing myself, have done a lot of endurance racing in the past, I am always stronger and faster toward the end of the workouts, but I know what you mean with the guys that go all out at first and have burned everything up before the end.  Crossfit a couple times a week is what I use at my heavy lifts for legs and back and also a sub for cardio when it lends itself to be.
> 
> What do I need to look at for performance diet, I like spongy's carb cycling and using insulin as an advantage,
> 
> ...




I'm not a professional by any means so I'm not going to throw any broscience/bullshit your way.  I'm competitive in crossfit and all my training revolves around that.  I currently work with a coach that writes programming specific towards me, and I have a nutritionist out of the same facility that helps me design a diet specific for me that is constantly changing as my programming and performance changes.  Before getting to the point of working with these guys I made every mistake in the book trying to be competitive.  Also, what I'm about to say is somewhat of a generalization and I can go into more detail, but most on here will agree, Crossfit and body building do not mix.  Also, competitive crossfit and the box crossfit is completely different, competitive athletes do one of three things; 1. write their own programming, 2. follow a blog 3. Hire a coach to write programming.  ALMOST all competitive crossfit athletes do not train doing the box WOD.

Now, a lot of what I said may not pertain to you, depending on your goals you may already be in the right direction.  It also helps to know that you don't blow up during your workouts, that is huge.  When I made my statement on the CNS, I was remembering the days when I had no idea how to train properly for regionals or any of the big competitions.  So, I designed a strength routine, did my box WOD 6 days a week, then worked out for another 2 hours at night doing all positional work and mechanics.  The result was that I eventually burned myself out, had to take time off training, rest, then I went on to find a better way to train.  Wouldn't want to see someone make the same mistake.  Once I hired my coach, bf decreased from 13% to 9%, overall performance sky rocketed, and each week I get better and better.  

As for performance diet, I can't answer this for you.  My diet has me eating about 4000 calories a day give or take depending on the day.  I maintain single digit body fat but I also take 50mg of Test P E/D and about 4IU of Pfeizer Genotropin GH.  I train twice a day 5 days a week, 1 day a week of active rest, and 1 day of complete rest.  So, it really depends on your carbohydrate/fat needs, and how much protein your body requires and can process.  This varys from person to person and takes a lot of trial and error.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 14, 2014)

I have no major issues with crossfitters ( losers ) but please stop doing burpees right next to my bench and squat racks!!


----------



## Marly27 (Jul 15, 2014)

anewguy said:


> I have no major issues with crossfitters ( losers ) but please stop doing burpees right next to my bench and squat racks!!



Thanks for that great feedback, very insightful, OP probably got a lot out of it.


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the post marly, I would like to be In your position in the future, I had a marathon coach about 4 years ago and bumped my pr over 40 minutes, coaches rock.  For now I am just trying to build back to where I was before I blew my back out, 1st step is enough cardio to burn the fat and enough weights to not loose the muscle with it, with a little help from gear.  And to do the box wod. 
Improving my body composition in the process


----------



## Desertmountainman (Jul 25, 2014)

A little over 2 weeks on just the pro hormones and doing crossfit6x  with lifting 2x a week and running 3x a week, carb cycling with around 2500 calories a day

Got a body scan, last one was on June 21, Lost 7 overall lbs with 14 lbs fat loss and 7 lbs lean mass gain (but it showed 5 of those lbs were retained water) 

Strength up and endurance up


----------

